# AHSupply Customer Service(and if you want, product review)



## SnyperP (Dec 10, 2004)

Well, i was reather excited today when i got my package from ahsupply. I was supposed to be getting a 2x13watt deluxe bright kit. Well when i opened it it was only the bright kit without the reflectors and extra accessories. Well, i was upset. Heh, actually upset about it for a few hours. Well i just checked my email and got this: 

"Upon review, it appears that we shipped you the regular 13w Bright Kit
instead of the Deluxe version. I'm very sorry about this packing error
and today we shipped the additional components and correct instructions
via Express Mail so you should have them tomorrow."

LOL before i could even call them to complain they caught their mistake and had already resolved the issue! Big thumbs up for AHsupply. I guess tomorrow i'll try to play with the light and see how their products are, but if they're anything like their customer service i doubt i'll be disappointed.


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

AH supply has always been topnotch. You will really like those reflectors!


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

AH Supply is indeed a good place for lighting, depthc have bought some lights from there and his tanks look great.


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Try to "unfold" your relfectors a little to get more light spread, or else you'll end up with more light confined directly under the reflector.


----------



## SnyperP (Dec 10, 2004)

Alright i finally got some time to put that thing together. The missing parts were on my doorstep by 9:30 the next morning. Great service from AH!

Well i fit all the parts into an existing incandest hood that i'd been using for screw in cf's. Room was alittle tight so i had to mount the ballasts on top for now. I don't like the idea of remote ballasts, especially if they're just dangling there. If/when i can find a box or some type of vented container, i'll move them...since they do look alittle ugly. =p

The lighting looks great now! Those screw in cf's were extremely yellow. These new lights are a "white" color. I'm glad i went for the 6700k instead of the 5000. Thanks for the advice Edward. The light is more confined that before, but i had actually wanted this. The piece of driftwood that i choose to put in my tank was rather large on the leftside. It blocks light from getting to the rear. So instead of lighting a piece of driftwood, i wanted them confined over my foreground. I used an extra 7watt 6500k light from my 1 gallon (which now uses the 13watt 6700k. Not enough room to mount the whole thing. Im considering swapping it back around if i ever figure out how to mount it.) to light the left rear side. The right rear seems fine, althouh not as bright as the foreground, but i think it's bright enough. 

Well all in all, I'm quite pleased with my purchase from AHsupply. The lighting is great and i think well worth it. Their customer service completely floored me as i've never had to do so little work to correct a problem(we're all human here =p)!


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

I was very satisfied by ahsupply's products and service.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

I've had similar excellent Customer Service from AHSupply. I once broke the wire in the socket of a 13w fixture and he sent me a whole new one for free because it wan't safe to remove the bit of wire. 

Not only is Kim great with customers, he's a big supporter of the AGA too. AHSupply is the best of the best in my book.

~Phil


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

I've never heard one single bad thing about A&H ever.
I've heard many good things...............
Compare the A&H light to the Jebo's sometime, 
They are about 1/2 as bright for the same wattage.


Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------

